# Miss valley



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Open to the land blind: 3,7,8,10,13,14,15,16,17,20,22,25,28,30,32,35,36,3839,40,41,45,46,47,48


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Open to waterblind to start @ 9am:
3,7,10,14,15,16,17,20,22,25,28,30,32,35,36,39,40,41,45,46,47


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Open to the 4th:
3,7,10,15,17,28,30,35,40,41,46,47


----------



## Byronf (Mar 27, 2013)

Any Derby news ?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Jackie!!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Any Am news?


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Wooohoooo!!! CONGRATS JACKIE!! Atta boy P!!


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

Paula Richard said:


> Any Am news?


Mike Judas and Tick got 2nd. That gives Tick his AFC. Congrats to Mike and Ann on AFC Ten Bears Road Trip "Tick"


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations Mike on Tick's AFC title.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Amateur Results:
!) 19 Gauge/Dr. Bruce Qualifies for National Amateur
2) 24 Tick/Mike Judas completes AFC
3) 28 Punch/Alex W.
4) 36 Lucky/Jason F.
RJ 29 Tubby/Ed Aycock
Jams:4,5,9,14,15,20,33,41
Hope I got it right. Congratulations to all.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats, Mike!! All that hard work pays off! Nice!

Jack S


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats to Scott Bollman on the Deby Jam with Crash's first Derby!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all esp. Team Gauge!!!!! Dr. Bruce, Mike and John congrats on qualifying for another National!!!

Aaron*


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

JS said:


> Congrats, Mike!! All that hard work pays off! Nice!
> 
> Jack S


Congrats to Mike & Tick! Tick is quite the dog! One of my favorite chocolates! i always recommend him highly!


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Way to go Mike & Tick!


----------



## gib (Sep 5, 2006)

A big congratulations to Mike and Tick! I have a very nice QAA Tick male that I am very proud of and that AFC title sure is befitting to a great chocolate stud.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats Mike and Tim!! That is quite an accomplishment! Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy and a sweeter dog!!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats, Andy and Maverick! 3rd place in the derby! Couple more points


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

john h. said:


> Amateur Results:
> !) 19 Gauge/Dr. Bruce Qualifies for National Amateur


Way to go Dr. Bruce, Gauge is a wonderful dawg, congrats!


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

Bait said:


> Congrats, Andy and Maverick! 3rd place in the derby! Couple more points


Congrats Andy.....National Derby list and Mav still doesn't sit on a whistle!! Impressive!


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

8mmag said:


> Way to go Dr. Bruce, Gauge is a wonderful dawg, congrats!


Tom, I'm not sure that Bruce knows how to use the internet so I will thank you for the nice comment. Gauge has run 3 trials this spring and has received an Open 4th, Open Jam, Amateur 2nd and Amateur 1st. He truly is a talented dog.
The full trial results are on ee. I would also like to congratulate Scott Harp and Mark Medford on Ace's open win which completed his FC.


----------

